# skull crushers = hurt elbows



## SkinnyKid (Jul 3, 2004)

are skull crushers supposed to wail on my elbows so bad? maybe i'm not doing them right but i find alot of stress being put on my elbow joint, and afterwards it definitely aches for a day.  anyone else have this problem? is there anything besides skull crushers i can do? i'm using gopro's workout.


----------



## Hanz29 (Jul 3, 2004)

I've had this problem....especially when I'm laying down with my arms at an angle instead of straight up....over time it began to hurt right above my elbow on the tricep side.  I'm not sure either, what causes it other than the stress to the area...I switch every once in a while to do standing overhead extensions or dips.  that has helped me...


----------



## SkinnyKid (Jul 3, 2004)

alright, good idea.  forgot that dips exercised triceps.  thanks buddy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2004)

It is very common for skullcrushers to cause elbow and upper forearm pain.  Switch to some other tricep exercises for awhile - french press, dips, close grip bench press, JM presses, etc.  Once the pain subsides try doing the skullcrushers with DBs instead, with palms facing each other.  That helped a lot in my case.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never had any problems with this, but lately when i have been bicep curl/french bicep curl, i've noticed that when i put my weights down i cant just let go of my grip really quickly anymore, i have to do it slower, this is as when i let go really quickly i get this raging pain across my forearm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2004)

I have problems with Skullcrushers also. I rotate it in and out now and not to go heavy with it. For heavy exercises I stick to CG Bench, Incline or Decline and rope pushdown. I don't get the pain from those exercises. However if you have a problem I'd be careful with skullcrushers, dips and regular heavy pusdowns. JMO


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2004)

Dont force the elbows to stay in, if you are doing so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2004)

With skullcrushers and dips?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

I do skullcrushers with my elbows out. It puts me in a position where I can "pull the bar apart" which carries over nicely to my bench. For dips, if you want to focus on triceps, you need to keep your elbows tucked in.

 Also, take a look at your wrists when doing both of these lifts. If they're folding back like they can't handle the weight, this is going to stress tendons which could hurt you. Make sure your wrists are strong enough to hold the weight in either a flat position or even a flexed position.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 5, 2004)

That's a good point SF. My wrists do bend back. I think I used to do that on purpose you know, relaxing the forearms so the tri's do more work but what you said makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's a good point SF. My wrists do bend back. I think I used to do that on purpose you know, relaxing the forearms so the tri's do more work but what you said makes sense. Thanks!


 Well, just keep in mind that the isolated joint in a skullcrusher is your elbow. The only muscle that straightens the elbow is the triceps. So you've got plenty of room to explore and experiment with what wrist placement works best for you, without hindering your triceps at all. Best of luck Rock!

 Also: use the "pull the bar apart" mentality with skulls, your triceps should be very happy.


----------

